# Will a Tivo Mini work with the Ceton InfiniTV 6 ?



## TWINMT (Jun 11, 2007)

?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

no


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TWINMT said:


> Will a Tivo Mini work with the Ceton InfiniTV 6 ?


That's what the POS Ceton Echo is for.


----------



## TWINMT (Jun 11, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> That's what the POS Ceton Echo is for.


But I'm looking to stream my Tivo recordings.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TWINMT said:


> But I'm looking to stream my Tivo recordings.


A Mini will only work from a Tivo, end of story, it doesn't matter what you want to do with your InfiniTV6 because a Tivo mini will not be the answer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TWINMT said:


> But I'm looking to stream my Tivo recordings.


What? If you have a TiVo what are you using the Ceton InfiniTV 6 for?

The Mini is designed to allow you to access your TiVo(s) and stream recordings from them. It can't stream from a PC or any other DVR. If you can get your recordings onto the TiVo then it will work. There is also an experimental Plex app that you could use to stream from the PC, but it has some quirks and limitations.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

TWINMT said:


> But I'm looking to stream my Tivo recordings.


Transfer them to the PC and you can, assuming you're not on a Nazi cableCo like TWC that copy-protects everything.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HUH? This thread makes no sense!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

MY Mini works with the Ceton INfinitiTV 6. Doesn't everyone's?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> MY Mini works with the Ceton INfinitiTV 6. Doesn't everyone's?


gooo ooon..
Care to fill in the blanks for those of us who are the unwashed masses?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

*sarc*


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> *sarc*


yanno I have considered that.. but I'm also smart enough to know what I don't know


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> gooo ooon..
> Care to fill in the blanks for those of us who are the unwashed masses?


If you install the Plex app then you can probably use a Mini to watch your MCE recordings.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

yeah sorry kidding around.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> yeah sorry kidding around.


I was hoping to learn something new!!


----------

